# How much sugar should I add?



## Trapperman (May 11, 2011)

I just started my first batch of SP. I been following Lon's 5 1/2 gal recipe, but my starting SP is 1.060. How much sugar should I add to get the SP up to 1.070?

Thanks for the help!!

Trapperman


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 11, 2011)

Four ounces per gallon by weight. Inverted.


----------



## Trapperman (May 11, 2011)

Thanks Steve - I'll give it a shot!


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 11, 2011)

Depending upon which hydrometer you have, one of your scales may tell you how much sugar to add.

Find the current gravity, spin the hydrometer to see sugar scale, then look down to see the gravity you want, spin and see the sugar scale again.

The difference between both sugar scales is the amount of sugar you need to add, by weight and per gallon.

I always suggest shoot on the low side as you can always add a little more sugar.

When adding sugar be sure all is inverted to get an accurate reading.


----------



## Trapperman (May 11, 2011)

Thanks again Steve. It worked like a charm and brought me up to 1.070. Another 24 -48 hrs and I'll be ready to add my yeast.


----------



## docanddeb (May 12, 2011)

I love it when a good plan comes together!!

Debbie


----------

